# stuffing (washing machine)



## Mephistofeles

Hello dear people, can you help me? I'm translating a presentation for a new model of washing machine, and in the specifications it says:

drain pump - 2
Stuffing - 84 (40 ft)

I understand the first line but, what about the "stuffing" part??

I can only imagine it's a kind of seal but I'm not sure. Thanks a lot


----------



## jossiegas5

I have not yet encounter that problem. I think it is the process done in putting the clothes inside the washing machine.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think the "stuffing box" may be the box the drain tube goes in (it's just loose in there, because of all the vibration, I guess), but what's with 40 feet? And 84 what?


----------



## rodelu2

Material de empaquetadura en forma de cinta o cordón? para juntas y sellos.


----------



## k-in-sc

But where does a washing machine have 40 feet of that? Have you ever bought a washer that came with 40 feet of anything? :-S
Edit: I was thinking these were consumer specs. Are they *manufacturing* specs?


----------



## rodelu2

Have you ever seen a washing machine with* two* drain pumps?; the original is probably a list of spares or it's actually 4.0 ft. which is still a lot.


----------



## k-in-sc

Check these (obviously non-native) specs: 
- Fuzzy Logic Controls 
- Course: Fuzzy, Blanket, Economic, Wool, Soak 
- Function : Wash, Rinse, Spin 
- Detergent Box 
- 4 Water Level 
- Delay Start 
- Power auto-off 
- Stainless Steel tub 
- Radical Disinfection(Optional) 
- Air Bubble Washing (Optional) 
- Drain Pump (Optional) 
- Net Dimension(WxHxD, mm) : 598 x 956 x 643 
*- Stuffing Qty : 108 SETS (40FT)*

Another one has *- Stuffing Qty : 78(20ft) / 160(40ft) / 184(40ft-hi)*
What the heck are they talking about?!


Edit: Ohhhhhhhhhh, I get it, it's talking about how many of these units can be loaded into standard shipping containers!! OK, I admit it, I'm a genius


----------



## rodelu2

It's not often I'm right, and I was wrong again!!


----------



## k-in-sc

You know you're usually right!
I wouldn't call a washing machine a "set" either. "Unit," yes.
That's one of the reasons you can tell those specs were written by a non-native.


----------



## Mephistofeles

Wow your deductive process is amazing, yes, it was written by the manufacturers and they are non-native speakers, thank you so much for your help.
 
So, k-in-sc, in your example, it means that you can load 78 units, but what about the 20ft?


----------



## k-in-sc

Mephistofeles said:


> So, k-in-sc, in your example, it means that you can load 78 units, but what about the 20ft?


Errr, not sure what you're asking.  20-foot, half of a 40-foot.


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> Check these (obviously non-native) specs:
> - Fuzzy Logic Controls
> - Course: Fuzzy, Blanket, Economic, Wool, Soak
> - Function : Wash, Rinse, Spin
> - Detergent Box
> - 4 Water Level
> - Delay Start
> - Power auto-off
> - Stainless Steel tub
> - Radical Disinfection(Optional)
> - Air Bubble Washing (Optional)
> - Drain Pump (Optional)
> - Net Dimension(WxHxD, mm) : 598 x 956 x 643
> *- Stuffing Qty : 108 SETS (40FT)*
> 
> Another one has *- Stuffing Qty : 78(20ft) / 160(40ft) / 184(40ft-hi)*
> What the heck are they talking about?!
> 
> 
> Edit: Ohhhhhhhhhh, I get it, it's talking about how many of these units can be loaded into standard shipping containers!! OK, I admit it, I'm a genius


I've heard Obama's Health Care Reform makes modesty transplants available to anyone who needs it.


----------



## Mephistofeles

Sorry I'm confused...
 
So, 20 ft is the available area to place those 78 units???


----------



## k-in-sc

It's information for shipping purposes. If buyers want to order a 40-foot container load of your washer, they would get 84 units. The washers in the examples I found online are not the same size as yours, obviously!



rodelu2 said:


> I've heard Obama's Health Care Reform makes modesty transplants available to anyone who needs it.


Yeah, I wish those people well! Pobres


----------



## Mephistofeles

Clear enough now. Thanks.


----------

